# How old were you when you started smoking cigars?



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am young'n, at 22 and hope to develop the palete of a lot of the guys on here, just reading the reviews on some cigars lets you know a lot about the smoker. I see the word leather used a lot, you guys have no idea- i've been trying to find this leather in the cigars i've smoked, to no avail Lol. :hat:


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Started at 39. Still learning.you will learn a lot here.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I was 28 at the time (30 now), and started as a result of a random dream I had where I was doing something manly that was made more badass because I was smoking a cigar while doing it. Over the next week that seed grew and eventually I had to act on it. Sometimes dreams know what they're talking about.


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Had my first at 17 swisher sweet grape, horrible thing haha. Tried them again in college at 19, 20 now have been enjoying them ever since.


----------



## netbeui22 (Feb 11, 2011)

29 its been a fast 4 years! =)


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

I was 17 I think.... My friend received a box of cigars for a graduation present from his girlfriends dad if I'm not mistaken. He didn't want them so at a party he passed them out.... I got two of them. Couldn't tell ya what kind it was.... all I remember is that I enjoyed it and that was it for me! I literally started buying and trying cigars as soon as I turned 18.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I started in my early twenties. Thirty plus years later I'm still learning.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I had my first swisher at 17. I began buying my own real cigars at 18.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I started with any regularity at about 25... It's been 13yrs.

Do a search here on "developing your palate", and you will learn a lot. The cliff notes: When you're starting off, keep a journal of what you like and why! After you are past the 6 month mark, your palate starts to settle in and you become more discriminant. It's then that you begin to pick out certain flavors that you like, and the characteristics of certain cigars that you begin to hunt for. I would also recommend you read a couple other reviews of a cigar AFTER you have done your own notes to see how what you are tasting lines up with other reviewers. It will help you "taste what you're tasting...". In the end, smoke what you like and like what you smoke!


Best of luck,

Joe


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Had a Padron 2000 natural, the day I turned 18. That was almost 8 long years ago!


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Started last year at 24. Been loving them ever since!


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

First cigar at 17, however didn't start the enthusiasm until 29 (when I could afford the slope


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Started at 35. After 15 years I can't still taste leather, coffee or chocolate but I like smoking the darn things.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Had my first cigar at 18 (Drew Estate Java), smoked cigars very occasionally for about a year and got a lot more into it when I was 19. (I'm only 20 now)


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

when I was a teenager-mid 20's my go to drink and cigar was jimbeam and coke and cherry Tijuana Smalls I would chew on the plastic tip till pieces of plastic would fall off. I only started smoking real cigars the last 4-5 years


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Started around 17 with De Nobili went into the navy and started smoking Cubans while stationed at Guantanimo bay. That was 45 years ago.

I don't look for a certain flavor profile but I know what I don't like and that's bitterness and too much nicotine. I never tasted leather (don't want to) nor many of the other adjectives used by reviewers. Many reviewers make me laugh at their efforts to romanticize a simple cigar. Vivid imaginations. I go by complexity and whether it's flavor is enjoyable or not. Keep it simple.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Started around 17 with De Nobili went into the navy and started smoking Cubans while stationed at Guantanimo bay. That was 45 years ago.

I don't look for a certain flavor profile but I know what I don't like and that's bitterness and too much nicotine. I never tasted leather (don't want to) nor many of the other adjectives used by reviewers. Many reviewers make me laugh at their efforts to romanticize a simple cigar. Vivid imaginations. I go by complexity and whether it's flavor is enjoyable or not. Keep it simple.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's all kind of a blur, but I smoked my first cigar, a Fuente, at a friend's house with he and his dad, probably spring or summer of 2001. Smoked maybe one or two a year until 2004, when I probably smoked 4-5 a year. 2008 is when I started smoking whenever the guys got together, and it wasn't until late 2010 that I really started getting into cigars, and now I'm about 2 a week.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I started at 23. I have only been smoking for about 6 months. When you first start you will usually only taste good and bad. Then you will start picking out vague flavors like sweet and earthy. Then you will slowly begin to be able to pick up on individual flavors.


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Smoked my first cigar when I was like 14 or 15 years old. Was on a cruise and one of my cousins grabbed a few Cuban sticks on one of the islands. I want to say it was a H. Upman and I just remember the thing making me green as all hell. LOL. Wasn't until about the age of 18 where I tried again and actually enjoyed them. Took a few breaks here and there but for the most part, I been smoking since then.


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> I was 28 at the time (30 now), and started as a result of a random dream I had where I was doing something manly that was made more badass because I was smoking a cigar while doing it. Over the next week that seed grew and eventually I had to act on it. Sometimes dreams know what they're talking about.


Haha now thats a badass dream!


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

showcattle said:


> Had my first at 17 swisher sweet grape, horrible thing haha. Tried them again in college at 19, 20 now have been enjoying them ever since.


 A&M? And the only reason I used swishers were for my ganja!



jheiliger said:


> I started with any regularity at about 25... It's been 13yrs.
> 
> Do a search here on "developing your palate", and you will learn a lot. The cliff notes: When you're starting off, keep a journal of what you like and why! After you are past the 6 month mark, your palate starts to settle in and you become more discriminant. It's then that you begin to pick out certain flavors that you like, and the characteristics of certain cigars that you begin to hunt for. I would also recommend you read a couple other reviews of a cigar AFTER you have done your own notes to see how what you are tasting lines up with other reviewers. It will help you "taste what you're tasting...". In the end, smoke what you like and like what you smoke!
> 
> ...


Def a good suggestion! I always try to "taste" the smoke for something different than the last cigar I've had.



orion1 said:


> Started at 35. After 15 years I can't still taste leather, coffee or chocolate but I like smoking the darn things.


 Lol damn right! As long as it taste it good huh!



Gdaddy said:


> Started around 17 with De Nobili went into the navy and started smoking Cubans while stationed at Guantanimo bay. That was 45 years ago.
> 
> I don't look for a certain flavor profile but I know what I don't like and that's bitterness and too much nicotine. I never tasted leather (don't want to) nor many of the other adjectives used by reviewers. Many reviewers make me laugh at their efforts to romanticize a simple cigar. Vivid imaginations. I go by complexity and whether it's flavor is enjoyable or not. Keep it simple.


I can def relate! I've read some reviews where I thought the smoker was on acid while using the cigar to touch himself.



Xikar77 said:


> Smoked my first cigar when I was like 14 or 15 years old. Was on a cruise and one of my cousins grabbed a few Cuban sticks on one of the islands. I want to say it was a H. Upman and I just remember the thing making me green as all hell. LOL. Wasn't until about the age of 18 where I tried again and actually enjoyed them. Took a few breaks here and there but for the most part, I been smoking since then.


I remember the first time I got green, hit it like a cigarette - sat on a toiler looking at the ceiling wondering why I felt dizzy like a pregnant woman! I was tripping balls, I was like 18 and I cant remember the name of the cigar.


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

_Started around 17 with De Nobili went into the navy and started smoking Cubans while stationed at Guantanimo bay. That was 45 years ago.

I don't look for a certain flavor profile but I know what I don't like and that's bitterness and too much nicotine. I never tasted leather (don't want to) nor many of the other adjectives used by reviewers. Many reviewers make me laugh at their efforts to romanticize a simple cigar. Vivid imaginations. I go by complexity and whether it's flavor is enjoyable or not. Keep it simple. 

With the leather thing, i just picture myself chewing on a jacket dont know if i want that taste in a cigar lol_


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

59 and a half! - what did I win?


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

I was 27, and my first cigar was a CAO gold maduro.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I started June of this year, I was 28. First one was a perdomo 10th anniversary champagne. It was the first time I had ever smoked anything. I was so worried about accidentally inhaling that I took a big breath and held it before every puff.


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

I started with the occasional Swisher as a kid. 'Upgraded' to Thompson house brands and drugstore brands like AyC and GyV in my teens, and started smoking premium cigars around 20.

Seventeen years later, I don't get the leather thing either. I work with leather on a regular basis. I _know_ what it smells and tastes like, and have yet to experience it in a cigar. And that doesn't bother me at all.

IMO some guys worry so much about 'developing their palate' that they miss out on the best part of the experience.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

27. I was touring with a band whose guitar and bass player turned me on to cigars. I started out with a bunch of El Productos in glass tubes, determined to find a use for the empty tubes, which never happened. The guys then proceeded to bestow upon me Upmann 100's, Padrons, El Rey Del Mundos, JR Ultimates, and the rest is history.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Had my first decent cigar (Perdomo Cuban bullet) and a handful of other good cigars (Punch, A Fuente Gran Reserva, etc) at the age of 17. Couldn't wait till I turned 18 ha.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I started at 18/19 but I only really got serious about a year and a half ago. Before that it was just pick up one or two cigars at a time. Would easily go over a month without smoking no problem.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I was in my early 20s. I came to Fl on vacationa and my uncle bought me a mixed box of cigars. I have no idea what was in there. I remember buying my first humidor (which I still have). It wasn't until about 4 years ago that I really got into it. Learning, researching, etc... I am 32 btw..


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

16...too young.

My buddy, still to this day, and his family are the owners of the local B&M. Sort of accelerated things.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

12. It was a different world back then...

But as far as 'real' cigars, 53, which was last year.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

I was 32 and just had my first child. Crazy how fast time flies!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I started when I was around 20 in college. Back then it was one or two a year. After I graduated, I got more into them, and would have maybe one a month or so. Slowly it built from there. By the time I was about 27 or so, I was smoking a couple a month. 

My buddy joined a cigar lounge in Hollywood back in about 2007 or so, and I was ruined. (Grand Havana Room). This place is the lounge all cigar lounges aspire to be..... We were up there almost every weekend. In 2009, I found a lounge closer to me, and that is when I really started collecting and smoking. Now at age 37 I smoke frequently. Usually at least 3-4 a week, but some weeks I may have 10 or so. Shoot... some nights I might have 5 at the lounge.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

I was 17, my senior year in HS, a "Hav a Tampa" if I remember correctly. Just a little over 30 years ago.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

about 22 when I really started getting into it, now 24 and smoke at least once a week.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Started at early twenties with a pre-embargo cuban. Got into it, that was over thirty some years ago.


----------



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

I snuck my first cigar at 16, and then started enjoying them from time to time once I turned 18. After I graduated college at 22 and had an actual income I bought my first humidor and have been enjoying them ever since. I'm now 28, and my commute doubled in the past year. That has given me plenty of time in the car to enjoy a daily smoke (up from 2-3 a week) and provided me with a great opportunity to unwind after a long day.
.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Started smoking cigars at 20. Purchased a 100 count humidor with my brother and split storage space. Six years later I have two of my own humidors and a cooler.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

17, smoked cigars for a couple years with a very indiscriminate palate, just pick it back up about a year and a half ago. So much better now that I can truly enjoy the relaxation and comradare.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

16
I hung out with an older and "cooler" crowd


----------



## pipe30 (Dec 5, 2012)

I was fishing with some friends when I was 21 and had my first cigar. I can't tell you what it was but all I know is I didn't stop there.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

I smoked my first cigar about 2 years ago. I believe it was a Gran Habano, but I'm not sure which one. Smoked about once a week for about 6 months then took a break until recently. I graduated so I'm getting into it more.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

@16 some sort of unflavored Garcia y Vega. That was 14 years ago. Time sure flys by  .


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe I was 19 and my brother gifted me a CAO Brazilia


----------



## CigarMarine (Nov 29, 2012)

18, I was at NAS Pensacola in 2008. I think it was a Garcia Vega, lol


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

17. I used to be able to learn only through surprise. I'd have one of my of age friends go and get me something random that was above $5 (better chance of getting a good one) and then I kept log until I was 18. Actually, I still keep log....


----------



## Cigar51 (Nov 17, 2012)

Almost 30 years ago. I was in my 20s.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I was 24. 8 years ago. I had hair back then. Lol


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

First cigar at 17 yrs old as a junior in HS. I am 20 now


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I had my first one at 25, but didn't get into the hobby until 33


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I was 21. But really took to it as a hobby when I was 24.


----------



## bsief (Nov 8, 2008)

it was 5 years ago just after my father died
i was 52 then never got to share a stick with my dad


----------



## Bobdog (Dec 8, 2012)

I started smoking _Backwoods Smokes_ when I was in my early 20's and would go out hunting or fishing. Then, when I was 27 I was traveling through Canada and stopped at Expo '86 in Vancouver. I visited the Cuban pavilion, which was nothing more than a cigar store and asked the man for "something good." He gave me some Montecristo Especials which changed my taste in cigars forever.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I was 29 yrs. of age (in 1986) when I first became truly captivated by cigars, and have evolved in varying degrees ever since! Now at 55 I've run the gamut of early NC premiums to CC delicacies and now a tad of both...but mostly love Habanos! :smile:


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Tried smoking a dutch masters at 18 which turned me off for the next 7 years. Smoked a "real" cigar this year at 25 and hooked since. I kind of wish I found this hobby later on in life, but at least I got a head start in building my stash.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

nikesupremedunk said:


> Tried smoking a dutch masters at 18 which turned me off for the next 7 years. Smoked a "real" cigar this year at 25 and hooked since. I kind of wish I found this hobby later on in life, but at least I got a head start in building my stash.


Hey, Andrew - I was stationed in Germany in 1978 when I was 22. Nowadays I keep saying to myself; "If only I knew THEN what I know NOW!!!!!!" :banghead:


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

I was 24 when I had my first cigar. It was an on and off love affair until I took the plunge at 28.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Nowadays I keep saying to myself; "If only I knew THEN what I know NOW!!!!!!" :banghead:


I look at forty year olds and think the same thing; it never stops...


----------



## dscl (Nov 2, 2012)

I started smoking a pipe for about 2 years at the age of 18. I didn't start smoking cigars though until 33.


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can say and have it documented that i started really smoking at 22, I went yesterday to pick up a few cigars for the NST trade, and I picked up an A.F Gran reserva which I believe read maduro, tried to enjoy it as much as possible, but it was too strong for my palate. Glad it was only 2 bucks!
View attachment aaaaaaaaaa.***


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I was in college for the cigar boom of the 90's and that's when I started, so I'd say I was around 20. Been on and off for years, but since I've bought a house I've been pretty steady for the last couple of years. Nothing better than enjoying a cigar out on the deck!


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Had my first swisher sweet at 18. Had a few here and there in college. Didn't try a premium until 30 as a gift from wife. Been smoking ever since now I can afford them . I'm 34 now.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I didn't start really enjoying cigars until I was 24 and unemployed. Pretty poor timing on my behalf but I've never been to broke to enjoy a great cigar since. 

My first smokes were a White Star(RCC House Blend), RyJ Bully and Macanudo Hampton Court. 
Now my most recent 3 smokes were Anejo No. 50, Le Bijou Petit Rob, Alec Bradley American Classic Blend Rob. It's funny how everyone starts mild but no one really stays there, at least in my experience.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Currently 30 i was 23 when i started smoking cigars. I started with all the expensive stuff too:crazy: but have mostly smoked on and off, there have been times when my humidore was completly empty but the pleasures and complexities of taste and heavenly aromas keeps bringing me back:smoke2:.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## JPS (Oct 28, 2012)

I smoked my first cigar on the night of my bachelor's party when I was 22. I have been smoking cigars ever since.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Im 42 now.....my first cigar was at Edwards AFB circa 1993...ish Cant recall what it was. Been an aficianado sinc3 1996..1997 was my first OpusX....Obviously...i keep buying them.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I was 30, can't remember the first cigar but that was when my twins were born and I bought a box of H. Upmans.. still have one of them.
As I recal, the cigar lounge that I used to go too had Sosa cigars (in the 90's) and I realy liked them back then. Can't find them in the north east anymore for some reason...


----------



## Monkey (Nov 8, 2012)

Does the future count? I smoked some Swishers when I was 18/19 but I haven't smoked a premium yet. Next Thursday my first sticks come in and I will try at least one of them right out of the box. I got a cheapy humidor I'll put the remainder in and let them rest for a bit. So 35 is when I'll have my first real smoke.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Currently 41, purchased first cigar a few days before my 41st birthday, and smoke it soon thereafter. First cigar was rum infused from a shop in P.R., then an ACID one of my BIL gave me, then venturing out on my own tried a few Oliva's, Cusano's Macanudo's and Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 which seems to be one of my favorite.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

53. First cigar was a Macanudo Hampton Court, based upon recommendations online for beginning smokers. It had so little flavor I wondered what the big deal was. Fortunately I also bought two other cigars recommended for beginners - Arturo Fuente Curly Head Natural and Short Story.

The Curly Head wasn't great, but at least it was flavorful and showed some promise. (Note - I still like these a lot, but only with a lot of rest)

The Short Story hooked me fair and square. I liked everything about it except the Glenlivet I paired it with. I'm sure an older scotch would have been better, but the sample size only came in the young version.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm 30 now. First cigar was when I was 16. We were on our class trip to Germany and for some reason, I decided I needed to try one of these fabled Cuban cigars. I got a RyJ tubo of some sort. Kicked my ass but didn't make me sick!

After that it wasn't until I was 24/25 that I tried another cigar. Can't remember what prompted that. I was on and off again since then until about a year ago. Now I have over 100 cigars in my cooler.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Monkey said:


> Does the future count? I smoked some Swishers when I was 18/19 but I haven't smoked a premium yet. Next Thursday my first sticks come in and I will try at least one of them right out of the box. I got a cheapy humidor I'll put the remainder in and let them rest for a bit. So 35 is when I'll have my first real smoke.


Best. Post. Ever. :thumb:

Be sure and check out this thread, if you haven't already:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

16 was my first cigar ever, my buddy had some Cohiba Esplendidos from his trip to France (although I didnt know it was even a nice cigar, let alone a Cuban)


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd get a chance to smoke a couple cigars a year to celebrate life events etc... But never really started enjoying them routinely until a few months ago. Now I find myself sitting on the patio a couple nights a week with a cigar. 

I'm 38 btw. Better late than never.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

A week before my 32nd birthday while on my honeymood in the Dominican Republic. I had never smoked anything before, but my wife pressured me and bought me my first. Im glad she did. I had 5 or six over our 10 day stay, including one from a close by island nation. I brought a couple back(NC's), but they went dry pretty fast and only smoked 2 of them. I had a couple here and there the next two years and then in the last 6 months have been enjoying on a semi regular basis...thats quickly becoming less and less semi! 

*Still on the steep end of the cigar learning curve*. Feel free to PM me reccomendations of <$8 sticks to try and info about cigar shopping and smoking in the ATL!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

My first ever cigar was at 24 when I found out my, now, ex-wife was pregnant with out first child. I didn't enjoy the taste at all, but smoked it because I thought I looked cool.

I didn't start enjoying them until about 2 months ago. And I'm 30 now.


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

ive smoked a couple here and there for the past couple of years just recently started to get into it more


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

My timeline is as follows
Smoked every once and a while when I was about 20 and never said no to a cigar if offered.
4 Years ago I started to care and pay attention to differences between cigars - I became a casual smoker buying one or two at a time
Just under 2 years ago I started to take things seriously and started filling my humidor with great cigars.


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

The first cigar I can recall was when I was about 11 that I swiped off of my papa's work bench. Looking back I'm pretty sure he knew it LOL It was Swisher Sweet. Had several through the years after that LOL.Figured out later I got it to hot. Several months later he gave me an AF short story and I ain't never looked back. Been real serious about it over the last year but have always bought a few to share with the old man around the holidays ever since. sitting here now enjoying a MUWAT 11 and realized in my profile it says I've been smoking for 15 years but I guess it's been alot longer than that


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Embarrassingly, I enjoyed black and milds and the occasional cigar back when I was 18+. Had a couple of great cigars on my honeymoon and sorta slowly evolved from there.


----------



## robert6715 (Dec 10, 2012)

Smoked a Macunudo given to me by an uncle on my 16th birthday. Started smoking cigars regularly at 20 or 21. Been at it 17-18 years now.

Rob


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

First cigar was swisher sweet that I swiped from my neighbor at 16. Loved them back in the day...ha ha


----------



## Hammer (Jan 3, 2013)

When I was 8 or 9 years old my neighbor swiped one of his dads white owls. My neighbor, my brother and myself tried to smoke that cigar. We all got sick from it. Didn't touch another one until I was 22 in the service. I have one or two a week now and I'am in my 60's. Man did that thing ever make me sick it was NOT a good cigar :nono:


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I started with Colts off and on while fishing with my brother. Cheap little flavored ones from the corner store in my early 20s.. nothing serious. But got my first legit cigars and humidor when I was 27


----------

